# CCW state line crossings



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I was talking to a person the other day and they said that they take their handgun with them when they go out of state. At first, I thought that you could not carry a handgun over a state line. Then they said that they have a CCW. Then I thought ok, but what about the states that do not recognize Michigans CCW laws. How would one cross that state in a legal manor?

This just got me thinking about how I thought the rules were a lot different for handguns over long guns when crossing state lines. Of course, the person that I had been talking to had no idea and just thought that they could case it and be ok. Where they right?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

It is a little bit more complicated than just driving over the state line with a handgun encased, with or without a CPL.

If we can legally own a gun here in Michigan (rifle, shotgun, or handgun) and we are traveling to some other state we can transport the gun if it is unloaded, in a case, and not accessible to the occupants of the vehicle. There has to be a legit reason for traveling with the gun such as hunting or a shooting match or target shooting with relatives or friends at the destination.

Traveling across state lines with a loaded and concealed handgun takes some knowledge of the laws of the state the person is in at that time. Each state has its own concealed carry laws. Not all states accept or honor Michigan's CPL.

Just because your friend has Michignan CPL will not be acceptable if he or she gets pulled over in another state while they have a loaded and concealed handgun. It is best to study the laws.

Check with the NRA and with Packing.Org and several of the other Michingan gun web sites.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

You are right and that&#8217;s what I tried to explain that laws regarding handguns are not taken lightly in other states, which of course may put them in jail for a few nights.

I also see that you have it listed as a cpl and not a ccw. Is this the new term used today, or was I just using it wrong all along?


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

When the legislature approved the "Shall Issue" laws about 5 or 6 years ago the term used was changed from Carry Concealed Weapon (or something very similar) to Concealed Pistol License.

Incidentally, there is some confusion which still needs to be straightened out as to whether the CPL allows the permit holder to carry more than one handgun.


----------



## bownutty (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't remember where to find it, but there is a web site which will tell you what states have reciprocity with Michigan CCW. The ones that do let you carry if you have a CCW. One thing I know for sure is Wisconsin is not one of them.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

alex-v said:


> Incidentally, there is some confusion which still needs to be straightened out as to whether the CPL allows the permit holder to carry more than one handgun.


No confusion, you can carry as many as you want too.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

http://www.packing.org/state/michigan/image.php?stateimage=133


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I remember that Ohio accepts our permits but you have to have it in plain sight, not cancelled, when in your car, not sure what you do when going through a state that does not recognize our permits, I would think, unloaded, locked in a case and inaccessible to the interior of the vehicle.

Glock


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

bownutty said:



> I can't remember where to find it, but there is a web site which will tell you what states have reciprocity with Michigan CCW.


I think that you are talking about the one up in Message #2 of this thread, the website of Packing.Org and you can also dig around in the NRA website for some similar information. And Packing.Org is mentioned again in Msg #7.

Boehr, as to the multiple concealed handgun issue I will double check it. But, as of 6 months ago there were 2 county prosecutors who were more than willing to take a legit CPL holder to court if they were stopped while carrying more than one concealed handgun. I remember that one of the prosecutors was for Wayne County and the other somewhere in the Thumb area or mid-state area.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

alex-v said:


> ...as of 6 months ago there were 2 county prosecutors who were more than willing to take a legit CPL holder to court if they were stopped while carrying more than one concealed handgun. I remember that one of the prosecutors was for Wayne County and the other somewhere in the Thumb area or mid-state area.


But how many have they actually charged? Sounds like they (prosecutors) made some statement for political purposes (votes from anti-gun) then anything else. I doubt very much there is a case on it or even that any charges have ever even be filed for multiple handguns. It was the same. for that matter, even under the old CCW Law.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

lawnboy said:


> You are right and thats what I tried to explain that laws regarding handguns are not taken lightly in other states, which of course may put them in jail for a few nights.
> 
> I also see that you have it listed as a cpl and not a ccw. Is this the new term used today, or was I just using it wrong all along?


The piece of paper I carry is a CPL (Concealed Pistol License). The legislation that made it possible is the CCW (Concealed Carry Weapon) Law.


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

http://www.mcrgo.org/mcrgo/d_ccwrec.asp


----------



## FASTRNU (Jul 2, 2002)

Ohio House approves (new & improved) concealed-carry law
2006/04/05


http://www.mcrgo.org/mcrgo/view/news.asp?articleid=1252&zoneid=9


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

so does the gov have to sign it or does it change now what are the new rules for tranporting in ohio


----------

